# Bu insanların altısı birden yürüyor - [Grammar]



## Arabus

Hello,

Why is the sentence _bu insanların altısı birden yürüyor_ instead of _bu insanların altısı de yürüyor_? Does _birden_ replace _de_ for a gramatical reason or is there a difference in meaning?

Thanks,


----------



## Serafim.

The difference is exactly the same as in the sentences below ;
هؤلاء الرجال الستة يمشون جميعاُ 
هؤلاء الرجال الستة أيضاَ يمشون 

PS : "Bu insanların altısı da yürüyor." (de becomes da because of vowel harmony)


----------



## ancalimon

Arabus said:


> Hello,
> 
> Why is the sentence _bu insanların altısı birden yürüyor_ instead of _bu insanların altısı de yürüyor_? Does _birden_ replace _de_ for a gramatical reason or is there a difference in meaning?
> 
> Thanks,



bu insanların altısı da yürüyor. Should be the correct one due to vowel harmony rule.

-----

When it comes to you question, the question you asked actually carries a deep etymological question which I can't answer for certain. But I could try.

when "altısı birden" is used, it actually carries the meaning that "*all* six of the people are doing the same thing (walking)"

"birden" carries the meaning of "all" and "are" here. 
I have to put emphasis on the fact that "all and "are" meanings are related to oneness here. Because all of those six people are connected together by the "act of walking"


----------



## Arabus

Can we say  _bu insanların üçü __birden yürüyor_ to mean "*all *those three"?

Can we say   _bu insanların üçü de __yürüyor_ to mean "*also *those three"?


----------



## Eline0909

Arabus said:


> Can we say _bu insanların üçü __birden yürüyor_ to mean "*all *those three"?
> 
> Can we say _bu insanların üçü de __yürüyor_ to mean "*also *those three"?


 

Yes, you can!


----------



## Arabus

What does    _bu insanların üçü de __yürüyor_ mean? I thought this sentence means "all three people walk."


----------



## macrotis

Arabus said:


> Can we say  _bu insanların üçü __birden yürüyor_ to mean "*all *those three"?
> 
> Can we say   _bu insanların üçü de __yürüyor_ to mean "*also *those three"?



- Kaç kişi var?
- Üç.
- Ne yapıyorlar?
- Üçü de yürüyor. (_All three of them are walking_. Here _de_ is necessary and means *all*, *NOT* _too _or _also_.)

- Kaç kişi var?
- Beş.
- Ne yapıyorlar?
- İkisi oturuyor, üçü (de) yürüyor. (_Two of them are sitting, (and) three of them are walking_. Her _de_ is not necessary and means *and*, *NOT* _too_ or _also_.)

- Kaç kişi var?
- Beş.
- Ne yapıyorlar?
- İkisi yürüyor, üçü oturuyor. ... Şimdi diğer üçü de yürüyor. (_Two of them are walking, three of them are sitting. ... Now the other three are walking too._ Here _de_ means _too _or _also_. If the first two keep walking, _de_ is necessary.)


----------



## Arabus

Thank you. What about _birden_? Can it mean "all"?


----------



## macrotis

Yes. "Birden" implies "all," "together" or "at the same time." It also means "all of a sudden."

_Üçü birden yürüyor_: All three of them are walking / Three of them are walking together.

_Üçü birden konuşuyor_: All three of them are speaking at the same time.

_Üçü birden koşmaya başladı_: All three of them suddenly started running together.

_Üçü birden üstüme geliyor_: All three of them are coming at me together.

_İkisi birden yürüyor_: Both of them are walking / They're both walking.


----------



## Arabus

Thank you.


----------

